
Dark mode is easier on your eyes–and battery - evo_9
https://www.popsci.com/night-dark-mode-design
======
dkersten
There seems to be a periodic shift between whether or not dark saves energy or
not. Back in the CRT days, it was true, because darker meant less powerful
beam. Then in the LCD days, dark meant tmore energy to black out the pixels.
Now with OLED displays, we’re back to dark saving energy.

